# IsoMinxSim: here it is



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.mzrg.com/java/IsoCubeSim/IsoMinxSim.jar

PS: There's this common mistake that a lot of people have made, which is to try to extract the file. You can tell you did this if you see a bunch of .class files. What you should do is just save the program, rename it to .jar if for some reason it got changed, and then open it as you would an application.

If you find any other problems, please let me know


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome!!!!

Just downloaded and its so cool!

I also like it how when you turn an inner layer, all of the outer layers turn aswell, very nice!

Edit: I got up to 359 layer minx, then it froze.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL 359


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 8, 2010)

WRONG SUBFORUM LAL

Seriously though; nice work! I don't really like how the rotations work, but to be honest I don't think there is a better solution than to just get used to it


----------



## Pedro (Mar 8, 2010)

sub-3 minutes!

the rotations still confuse me a lot


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't change the puzzle?:confused:


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> I can't change the puzzle?:confused:



Try the + and - keys on the keyboard.


Anyway, yeah, I couldn't really think of any better ways to do rotations. I pretty much copied the keyboard layout of the jfly simulator. You can still ctrl+drag if you want


----------

